# Seeing Triple?



## RailRider (Apr 6, 2008)

HERES A FEW HUFFY SLINGSHOT BIKES I HAVE. THE RANGE FROM 1970-1971 MODEL YEARS, AND IN LEMON/LIME PAINT.






[/IMG]


----------

